# Gold medalist adopts golden girl



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, I did just see it. Bailey is so beautiful and very lucky to be adopted so quickly.
Steven Holcomb got Gold again but this kind of Gold in so soft and cuddly!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bailey*

I would say that Steve is a very lucky man and Bailey a very lucky girl and *this is one of those warm and fuzzy stories-no pun intended!!!!!!*


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

What a cool story all the way around.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I loved this guy when watching him at the Olympics, and to read this just makes my heart sing. What a great match. (BTW... shoulda known.... he had a springer too!) I wish them many many years of adventure and happiness.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

how wonderful!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Wonderful end to the story- Baily is very lucky!


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

What a great story!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw it, and decided right then and there that I would forgive him for the fact that we could pretty much see every crevice of his junk in his bobsled uniform - in HD.

I get to see a lot of the stories on the Today Show since I work at an NBC affiliate. When I saw Bailey, my heart broke because she looked so sweet and needed someone to love her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

That was cool. The blond dog, Duke, is a Golden also. I hope they all find really good homes.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> That was cool. The blond dog, Duke, is a Golden also. I hope they all find really good homes.



I remember seeing that and saying to myself that Duke was golden. They called him a lab mix on air though, I think.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I did not see this on air, but I'm so glad you shared the story here. I just love when a connection is made like that....there's no such thing as a coincidence, and I just wonder who called who into being first----was it Holcomb's need for comfort after losing his dog, or was it Bailey's need for a forever home----or perhaps they called each other by way of that magical system that connects each of us to our particular canine companions.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I too watched it when it aired...and what a GREAT story! All of the dogs were adorable, and they have a 100% adoption rate to date on the Today show! I so hope all of them continued that, and all hopefully found their forever homes!:smooch:


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

What a wonderful story! Sounds like divine intervention!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I saw the segment too, what a wonderful happy ending.

I agree the other dog they were calling a "lab mix" looked an awful lot like a "golden mix". Hopefully the other pups found homes too.


----------



## LauraBella (Feb 9, 2010)

Awe! I'm happy for them both!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I LOVE watching the BOW TO WOW segments the Today show does-I even wrote them telling them how fantastic I thought it was they did these.

I watched this segment and have watched the Video of it several times since-it's just a great story all the way around. Yes, Duke was a Golden too-I guess some people don't realize the different colors they come in.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

Wow that's great! Wouldn't it be the coolest if he and Bailey found their way here?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It sure was meant to be.

I hope they have a long wonderful life together.


----------



## sunshinesmom (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that great story. In my opinion, a Golden Retriever is much better than a gold medal any day.


----------

